# هل صحيح اسم محمد مذكور بانجيل برنابا ؟



## RMFC spanish (18 أغسطس 2010)

هل صحيح اسم محمد نبي المسلمين مذكور صريحا بانجيل برنابا
قرأت في الانترنت الاصحاح 163 وقتئذ يسال التلاميذ يسوع من ياتي بعدك فقال بكل فرح وسرور محمد رسول اللة سوف ياتي من بعدي كسحاب الابيض يضل المؤمنين جميعا 
وفي الاصحاح 72 اندرياس التلميذ يسال يسوع يا معلم
حين ياتي محمد ماهي علامتةحتى نعرفة
فقال المسيح محمد لاياتي في عصرنا هذاوانما ياتي بعد مئات السنين 
والنتيجة للاسف اعتناق القس رحمة بورنومو الذي يقول " حرمة القساوسة ومنعو الاطلاع علية بسبب هو انة الوحيد الذي بشر بمحمد بالمستقبل "

هالمعلومات فجأة وجدتها بالانترنت وقوقل ... اتمنى تبحثون للتأكد​


----------



## grges monir (18 أغسطس 2010)

*هل يوجد انجيل لدى المسيحين اسمة انجيل برنابا زميلى العزيز؟؟؟
هذا هو تعليقى على موضوعك با ختصار*


----------



## RMFC spanish (18 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *هل يوجد انجيل لدى المسيحين اسمة انجيل برنابا زميلى العزيز؟؟؟*
> *هذا هو تعليقى على موضوعك با ختصار*


 هذه المشكلة الثانية الي كنت افكر فيها
ان انجيل برنابا منع وحرق قبل اكثر من 1000 سنة حتى لا تتم قراءته ونجد اسم محمد


----------



## أَمَة (18 أغسطس 2010)

RMFC spanish قال:


> هذه المشكلة الثانية الي كنت افكر فيها
> ان انجيل برنابا منع وحرق قبل اكثر من 1000 سنة حتى لا تتم قراءته ونجد اسم محمد


 

فهموك غلط ليثبتوا تدليسهم.

كتاب برنابا كُتب قبل 1000 سنة من قبل اشخاص لا يعرفون حتى جغرافية، فلسطين وملئ بالأغلاط على كل المستويات.

اليك هذا الرابط للإطلاع عليه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46141


يغلق الموضوع ويحذف لاحقا
 لأنه لا يوجد إنجيل اسمه برنابا
والكتاب المنتحل إسم إنجيل لا صلة له بالمسيحية​


----------

